
Cognitive neural architecture can learn and communicate through natural language - Oatseller
http://dx.plos.org/10.1371/journal.pone.0140866
======
Oatseller
It's a long (but interesting) read, for a tl;dr go to:
[http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2015-11/uds-
ano103015...](http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2015-11/uds-
ano103015.php)

